# Show some pictures of your show rabbits. :)



## chinbunny1 (Feb 28, 2010)

This is my current main standard chinchilla herd buck #03 (his ear number). He may go into retirment this year. two years old. Boy does he have a massive body and head!

















This is him in a show pose. For those that have never been to a rabbit show, they stack the rabbit up so its front feet are in line with its eyes, and its back ones in line with the top of the hips. This makes the rabbit look full of depth, and nice and round. You want a rabbit that best resembles the breed, and is nice and massive looking, and feeling. the width of his back is about the length of my hand.






the new litter of chins I posted about in the baby animals thread some time ago. Got two hopefuls out of them. The other two are pet quality. Mom was sixth place jr doe at the ARBA 2007 national show and convention. She's also won several best of breeds, has three leg certificates for grandchampionship, and has been picked as runner up for best in group in show a couple of times. which is rare for the breed to do.











Mom.






Two babies.











One of my other bucks.






And another buck. This guy is my escape artist and lover boy bunny of the bunch.  






One of my floridas. She and her sister are due to have their first litters next week.











Ok these guys aren't show rabbits. But they are cute. And the mom is fostering two purbred chins from another litter. Hopefully they will both turn out to be decent show rabbits.


























New litter of standard chinchilla babies. Hoping to get some good ones out of them.






The nest box. i highly recommend getting a bunch of these if you are looking to breed rabbits. 






Feeding time. 






This is 03's son. Didn't want to get him out he was having too much fun being a showoff.  Clicky clicky on the picture to see him.


----------



## runamuck (Feb 28, 2010)

Chinbunny  I love that breed almost impossible to find in michigan )

Here are a few of ours  up and coming and oldies





Mini rex





english lops





netherland dwarfs












brit babies







another netherland


----------



## dbunni (Mar 1, 2010)

Okay ... how do you insert pictures?


----------



## RabbitMage (Mar 1, 2010)

Oh my God, look at those little Brit babies. I just recently lost my pet Britannia I got from my friend Joe years ago. I miss the little weirdo.

I also need to get some new pics so I can take part in this thread.


----------



## Ranch Girl (Mar 1, 2010)

Aw, I love all the cute pics!!!


----------



## chinbunny1 (Mar 1, 2010)

dbunni I use photobucket. Just copy the image code link from there and paste to here.  Use the one for message boards and forums.

I live in michigan runamuck. I know a girl named ashley that raises some pretty nice looking english lops. Thats not you is sit? I haven't been showing in a long time because I lost a bunch to bloat last year. I plan to go to sundays MSRBA show this weekend.  

Would love to see pictures of your bunnies rabbitmage.


----------



## runamuck (Mar 6, 2010)

Nope  Im in northern michigan and wont be making the show this weekend...    I good friends with scotts bunch of bunz rabbitry who does mostly english   Been around  the show scene for the last 10 yrs   My rabbitry is Northernlights critters  and my prefex on the bunnies is Deans


----------



## kbhear80 (Aug 19, 2010)

I am originally from michigan but jsut moved to kansas.  My friends has raised english for years and does very well them them.  Here is a linc to here website.  She is located in Holt but knows allot of the e lops breeders around the us.

looneylops13.tripod.com

I have raised mini rex since i was a child ( around 15/16 years nows) and now my sons is carrin' on the tradition.  I also have raised rhinelanders, silver fox and had a few misc. breeds through out the years.  

Im really glad mymy son decided that he wanted to stick with mini rex and show at the arba level.  Secretly i love going to shows....love meeting the people they are always so nice and so much fun!!!

My son and Sampson his bkn black sr buck at there first kansas show - took BOB youth 9he was getting ready to molt not sure if you can tell in the pic or not)








one of our young jr bucks 





My son and sampson at there second Kansas show BOB open


----------



## bellasrabbitry (Aug 20, 2010)

runamuck, Those Castor Mini Rex look really cute. 

Here's some of mine:

Red Mini Rex:





Furry Treasures Red Pepper, one of my favorite reds.  (Buck)





Black River SN2 "Firebird" (Buck)





SRC's Kryptonite, Kryptonite won BOV @ the 2010 MR Nationals! Ya! (Buck)





Bella's Nona, a home bred, she won BOSV her first time out.  (Doe)






Doyle's E88 "Kalulu" (Doe)






G&D's Tinkerbell (Doe)


Castor Mini Rex:





GC Doyle's 68R "Truffles", I love this rabbit he's such a ham. lol


Self Jersey Woolies:





GC Rose Meadow's Slinky, my first wooly and will always be my favorite. 





Bella's Killer, another home bred.





Bella's Jasper





Furry Treasures Gem


----------



## kbhear80 (Aug 20, 2010)

bellasrabbitry nice reds.  what lines do you have.  we just moved to kansas in may but im froma small town about 20 min from lansing.  i was ganna have a friend see about getting some from lowings or potters and bring them down here.  Mini rex seem more common up there in michigan than down here. though we have only made it to two shows (one arba and the fair which has a open class).  You by chance dont have any sables do you?


----------



## bellasrabbitry (Aug 20, 2010)

Thanks kbhear80, The lines I have are Crimson(Holly Scrimshaw from Cali.), Black River(Pam Brickner from OH), Furry Treasures (DeAnn, Nicole and Logan Boulier in MI, they don't breed reds but she occasionally has one pop up in a litter of castors), Doyle's (Sandy Doyle in MI), Lowings, FFR's, Cresthill's, Rogers, Rose Arbor and a few others. For castor I have Kings (Doug King in Cali.), Doyle's (Sandy Doyle in MI) and Lowings.

No I don't have sables. Did you mean you wanted to get reds from Margaret Potter, because she doesn't breed them. She does have sables though. 

Are you looking for reds?


----------



## kbhear80 (Aug 20, 2010)

No red, she normally has himi and charity has blues mostly (at least that is what i know of).  She has some awesome himi's for sale on her website.

Im not finding to much down here and i have been pretty happy with what i have gotten from potter's and lowing in the past ( i have had and shown mini rex since i was 15 and im 30 now...quit showing for awhile because of kids but now kids are showing them).  i used to get allot of my rabbits from shephrds (indian oaks) but he sold out awhile ago.

My daughter really likes sables so im on the hunt to find her some nice sables.  Seen allot of colors down here in kansas but looking for more typed animals.  

My mother is driving down in sept (as of know she plans on it...could be oct not sure yet).  Once she gives me some dates of when she will be down Im wanting some rabbits to come down with her.  If not I will be home for thanksgiving and hoping to hit a rabbit show while im home and get a few rabbits.  Plus I'd like to see my rabbits friends ....love them.  If i can arrange to hit a show while im home i plan to surprise them.


----------



## Heartlandrabbitry (Oct 28, 2010)

GC Creme doe






Creme doe





Beveren doe





Creme buck





Creme buck





Netherland buck





Champagne buck





Champagne buck





Cinnamon buck





My newest home-bred addition!  Creme buck


----------



## RabbitMage (Oct 29, 2010)

My 'new' doe, Dian Fossey.


----------



## ChickenPotPie (Nov 1, 2010)

Seniors:
Broken Blue buck




Siamese Sable buck




Black buck




Broken Chestnut buck (living with someone else now)




Promising Broken Black jr doe





@ RabbitMage, how'd the Tan do at Cow Palace?


----------



## Heartlandrabbitry (Nov 2, 2010)

New home-bred Creme doe that I'm very excited to start showing!!


----------



## RabbitMage (Nov 2, 2010)

ChickenPotPie said:
			
		

> @ RabbitMage, how'd the Tan do at Cow Palace?


My older doe Cannon took BOB in Show B (we had the only Tans, though, go figure!). My younger doe Fossey was 3rd in her class everytime, beating out her two sisters, but not beating the more mature Jr. does we had there. We're heading to Turlock in a couple of weeks, and I know she'll do better there!


----------



## Heartlandrabbitry (Nov 3, 2010)

Champagne buck


----------

